

Principles of Distributed Computing (lecture collection) - buro9
http://disco.ethz.ch/lectures/podc_allstars/

======
buro9
This is a lecture collection created by Roger Wattenhofer of ETH Zurich and
Microsoft Research.

It is a teaching of a lot of the theory shared via PODC (
<http://www.podc.org/> ) in recent years.

As lectures notes it's aimed at being taught in 2 hour blocks, but if you've
found yourself out of touch with distributed computing then as Roger says in
his email asking for help from other members of PODC:

"I sometimes call the course the “Pearls of Distributed Computing”, as I
believe that teaching the nicest algorithms and techniques is better than
teaching a complete picture of the most important results."

~~~
bluelu
One of my favorite lectures when I was still studying at the ETH.

